# Layout



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Would anyone consider that the main page should be altered to having the TOPICS on the left instead of the right side of the page.
This would allow one to see the topic first and choose if to open it, rather than guess about the content.As I often do not look across the page to see which classification the topic is under.There must be others who do the same.

cabby


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Good idea. It's the way most filing systems work - the overall topic heading and then the lower level topics. Our eyes naturally scan left to right although I'm not sure that applies to left handed people.

Whether it is a sufficient good enough idea for VS to change it around, is debatable.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

My topics are on the left but then my bookmark is New Posts


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

stand on your head or turn lappy upside down, its ok then


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

SORRY my mistake, I should have said FORUMS changed from the right side to the left side.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> SORRY my mistake, I should have said FORUMS changed from the right side to the left side.
> 
> cabby


My eyes are on swivels and are capable of moving side to side > >

Good point though.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We are taught to start reading from Left to Right, so I think that the Forum should be the first word you read. A lot of members do not want to find themselves in a thread they do not want to read, then see it is a subs forum afterwards.
Then if you do not like a subject you can avoid it.

cabby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cabby

For me my thought is no, I don't think it would be better but that is just me ... but a question for you comes to me and maybe a suggestion.

I like to run down the list of all the new posts opening them as I go ...if I find I am not interested in a post or I read some of it before and it is not for me I just move on to the next as you never know when you will find a gem of a post... which forum the post appears in is really the least of my worries ...and anyway often folk get the forum they post in completely wrong.

So if I may ask, which new posts do you not want to open or which forum do you not wish to access?

This is not a trick question. :grin2:

P.S. Have you tried using the "subscriptions" feature.....the name is a bit misleading but it allows you to mark up the Forums or individual threads that you may be interested in, subscribe to them and they will all show on one page. Threads that you start or post in are automatically added to the list.

Your subscription page <<<


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's taken me years to get used to this system. Will I live long enough to learn another one.
I would like bigger text though.

Ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> snip: A lot of members do not want to find themselves in a thread they do not want to read, then see it is a subs forum afterwards.


Ok got you now :wink2:

but do try the subscription system it works and you never miss a post in a thread that you are interested in.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry spykal, but I was not including myself in all this.
I am a glutton for punishment, I just about read all and every post on here.I just do not like missing any nuggets of info.
Possibly a bit like Kev.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What about our Arab members who read from right to left.
You wouldn't want to upset anyone from the Middle East would you?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am quite happy to upset anyone you care to name. Providing they deserve it.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It's taken me years to get used to this system. Will I live long enough to learn another one.
> *I would like bigger text though.
> *
> Ray.


Just hold down CTRL and press + until its big enough ray. CTRL - zooms back out.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree Cabby....topic should be on the left.
Ian


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you, however, have to subscribe to the thread first?
I have a setting where I get a notification if a new thread or update has been posted in a particular forum. I know that you can still miss interesting posts placed in the wrong forum but hey life is too short to be scanning every post. I am, for instance, notified if a new thread has been started in Off Topic, Health, Pets etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Upon reflection I think it's okay as it is, if it was to change, I'd just swap the columns containing last post and forum about, and maybe make it easier to go to the last post as the chevron jobbie is a bit small for my digits when using the phone or a tablet.

We can hover over the title to see the first line of each post so no need to open them, I'm fairly selective which threads I open anyway, but my choices are title based usually.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Just hold down CTRL and press + until its big enough ray. CTRL - zooms back out.


Thanks Barry but then I gotta pee about doing that every time I change tabs.
Might get better after my cataract opps.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry but which system do you mean. Ray.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> Sorry but which system do you mean. Ray.
> cabby


It's worked quite well on mhf but not on a Excel, word or AOL as yet.
So although I can enlarge various texts when I close and reopen they are as was small. But I am checking.

On AOL with an e-mail open, ctrl and + opens up the spelcheck.

Ray.


----------

